# Pripyat - Kindergarten #3



## UrbanX (May 15, 2012)

Last year I visited the Kindergarten Cheb Urasaka, and it was an emotional day. 
http://www.urbanxphotography.co.uk/pripyat-kindergarten

But Pripyat has 15 Kindergartens, so I thought I should explore some more. 
Here’s Kindergarten #3.



































































Each of the toddlers have their photos above their coat hook. 
I’m 29 now. I would have been 3 years old at the time of the disaster. 
I force myself to try and imagine these people now being my age. 
But I know deep down that its very unlikely any of them are still alive. 











Thanks for looking.


----------



## Dawnwarrior (May 15, 2012)

Stunning Shots. Awesome Amount Of Detail.


----------



## Priority 7 (May 15, 2012)

Wow simply wow nice work as always


----------



## perjury saint (May 15, 2012)

Amazing! Have GOT to get out here one day!! Top notch photos...


----------



## rectory-rat (May 15, 2012)

Amazing photography once again. That row of dolls and the old photos are rather sobering...

-RR


----------



## flyboys90 (May 15, 2012)

I really thought your reports could not get any better and they have all been excellent! but this one this one takes the prize!It takes one back to the day when they left,what the hell did they think was happening at that age?I had a lump in my throat reading this report I thought about my offspring to compare ( 6yrs at the time) and how lucky we were not to go through that panic it must have been frightening for everyone.If there was a Pulitzer prize for reports on DP I,d vote for you.The best yet thanks for sharing it with everyone.


----------



## tank2020 (May 15, 2012)

Haunting!


----------



## John_D (May 15, 2012)

Superb report as usual, as said by others, haunting. The dolls and and children's pictures really bring home the reality of the evacuation.
At the time of the Chenobyl disaster my eldest son was 4 and was attending a similar nursery school, very sobering.


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 15, 2012)

Simply perfect in every way!

My 2 year old daughter saw these images before she went to sleep at around 9.30pm and her exact words were: "Oh no, look daddy, dolly's are sad.


----------



## Landsker (May 16, 2012)

Superb as always, very touching with the photos of the toddlers too.


----------



## onthebusescrazy (May 16, 2012)

Superb Pictures as usual mate The children's pictures really are sobering. and to think they were 3 and 5yrs old such a shame they no longer with us .  but brillant find mr UrbanX thank you


----------



## gingrove (May 16, 2012)

If you don't feel ready to do the book yet you should do a shooting script, and then go over and direct it for Discovery or National Geographic. I'm serious, it would make a fantastic 1 or 2 hour special with your knowledge and talent for telling the story!


----------



## UrbanX (May 16, 2012)

gingrove said:


> If you don't feel ready to do the book yet you should do a shooting script, and then go over and direct it for Discovery or National Geographic. I'm serious, it would make a fantastic 1 or 2 hour special with your knowledge and talent for telling the story!



Aww Cheers man! I have a Chernobyl feature in a London based free magazine in a couple of weeks! But just don't know how to go about presenting it all! 

I have started making an interactive map, but TBH when theres 60 highlighted sites on a map - I think it would be hard for people to remember which reports they'd seen? 

Cheers for your lovely comments everyone!


----------



## inceptionwave (May 16, 2012)

Awesome awesome pictures as always, very sobering, so much emotion. Thanks for posting.


----------



## night crawler (May 16, 2012)

A brilliant haunting report, I can't get over that rack full of piss pots , must have been a lot of youngsters there to use them.


----------



## UrbanX (May 16, 2012)

Pripyat was a really 'young' city. There wee 13 kindergartens, 5 high schools, and one college. Which is a lot for a city of 50k. 
If you averaged the age of ever Priyat resident, it would only be 26. Such a shame.


----------

